# Il Bowhunter 94, Country Boy 173, Cali hunter, Browning RAGE, Camo Freak, and Me NAME



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Alright guys we are on a team for the Deer Contest. So what should our team name be?


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Antler Freaks? Could really think of anything at the moment, but I hope are team does good! Hopefully the buck I've been scouting shows up!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

browningRAGE said:


> *Antler Freaks*? Could really think of anything at the moment, but I hope are team does good! Hopefully the buck I've been scouting shows up!


that'll work


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> that'll work


so Antler Freaks???? and what bow is everyone using this year?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

im gonna be shooting a x-force and a martin mamba recurve see sig for details and for the name what about

Motherbuckers
Wac Masters
Meet Seekers

you guys like any of those better??


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

hahahah. motherbuckers definately!

I will probably be shooting my SwitchbackXT, unless the Athens Ibex is released in time for deer season.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Heres my Athens & my Mathews


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Why no accomplice for deer, Kevin? The ibex does look sweet too, might have to make a switch


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i like the ibex but i already have a short ata bow and i dont ever want another


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Why no accomplice for deer, Kevin? The ibex does look sweet too, might have to make a switch


I want one bow to have setup for targets all the time. I've got my accomplice shooting so sweet that I don't wanna switch stuff on it. But this afternoon I got the green light from Dad that we can sell my Mathews, so with that plus money I have saved up I can get any bow that I want. Not sure what I will decide with. Oh btw, my Dad bought a burner the other day


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would get an exceed and switch out.. accomplice for hunting, exceed for target

sweet, you shoot it any?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats been one of my thoughts, but this ibex looks pretty cool.

And no, he bought it from the classifieds, he hasnt gotten it yet.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

he should like it, i really like mine...

The ibex does look sweet, but its not avail. til oct sometime...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

so what name guys


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> so what name guys


i guess motherbuckers?


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Il be shooting my hoyt vipertec, i like meat seekers, usually ther word i use to describe my arrow broadhead combo meat seeking missles lol.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

um idc for the name but i got the first buck down!!!! ill post up some pics and stories later! hes not a giant but i hope to kill a giant in arizona! he is like an 85-90 in forkey! he is a nice forkey for california!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

cali hunter said:


> um idc for the name but i got the first buck down!!!! ill post up some pics and stories later! hes not a giant but i hope to kill a giant in arizona! he is like an 85-90 in forkey! he is a nice forkey for california!


nice man!!!! get pics up!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i like all the names i said so should i start a thread with all the names in a poll and which ever has the most wins i will put antler freaks on there too


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

guys, not to sound really stupid or anything but what team number are we?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

its team 3 
so whats the name gonna be boys
Mother Buckers
Wac Masters
Meet Seekers
Bone Busters 
Antler Freaks


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i say mother buckers!
or what the buck?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Im feeling motherbuckers


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

motherbuckers it is! we are off to a good start cause cali has already got one down


----------

